# Artists with pets -join in for fun : )



## yellobee (Aug 16, 2016)

All artists with pets share them here, I will start. Here is my Ishtar with her favorite pass time , bally rubs. My dogs have a great influence on my art work and help keeping me balanced and :smile: Gabriel


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

she looks really happy =)
I don't have any pets but my mom had these kittens yesterday lol


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's my 11 year old golden retriever Bailey. He likes to do things in his own time when it's his idea. He wasn't always like this:biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

he looks wise dick lol I thought that was a pizza round his neck!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is,... was,... our Sydney. I cannot believe she has been gone almost three years. I believe she still earns a place in this thread.

This was her favorite traveling position in the RV.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

This isn't my actual dog, just one exactly like him in every respect..Sorry about the adds, but unavoidable. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Minion-toy-inflatable-swings-knocks-over.html


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Nap with a wet nose.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

This is our big boy Cheddar, a 4 year old 18 pound male.
He's main hobbies are bird,chipmunk and squirrel watching.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

@dickhutchings - can I paint Bailey?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

meli said:


> @dickhutchings - can I paint Bailey?


You are more aware of your abilities than Dick is. Can you paint Bailey?:devil:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

hahaha! you knew I was asking permission lol but I've started anyway


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

After you paint Bailey, you may paint Nap if you want to.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok thanks you got a pic that isn't blurred?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> You are more aware of your abilities than Dick is. Can you paint Bailey?:devil:


 @just this is the first time I've seen you use an emoticon!:surprise:



meli said:


> hahaha! you knew I was asking permission lol but I've started anyway


Awesome Meli. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

meli said:


> Ok thanks you got a pic that isn't blurred?


This is the best I can do.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect perfect


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

dogs noses are so hard


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm enjoying this immensely.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's really difficult with animals to tell if you've got a likeness


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You're getting it. That's my dog!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

*New Fur Baby*

This is Freckles, our new pride and joy! We picked him up last Sunday from his foster home, he is a rescue.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaw he's so pretty perfect name!


----------

